

In Tests, Yahoo Uses Google to Power Search Results and Ads - discardorama
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/01/in-tests-yahoo-uses-google-to-power-search-results-and-ads/?_r=0

======
discardorama
So they have to pay Mozilla/Apple/etc. to get the search traffic; and then
have to pay Google to get the results; how the heck do they expect to make any
money?

